# Hoog



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Here was a hull built in Homestead, Florida
that turned heads at the ramp. They were fast
and cut through the Biscayne Bay chop like a knife.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianmaguire/2655625421/in/[email protected]

and apparently the hull molds were bought by Carolina Skiff
to produce the SeaChaser models...

http://saltfishing.about.com/od/boatsandequipment/a/aa060710a.htm


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting Brett! I liked the old 14' Hoog... heavy, but for it's size what a boat. My understanding is that Not all the molds went to Carolina Skiff. I will need to investigate further.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hoog 14*

1987 Hoog 14
It took awhile but one finally turned up on craigslist
here are the pics:


----------



## Nick_Nickolson (Feb 5, 2010)

HOOG?!?!?!?!  That's where I started my screen name.  I got turned to the internet back in 1996 and my buddy said "You need a screen name and password.  Well I had never had a thought on the subject, so I picked my first name and at that time my BOAT!!!!  A 1991 14' Hoog!!  I bought the boat in 1994 so the hull was only three years old.  It had a 1984 50 Johnson Seahorse on the stern.  I didn't have a speedo or GPS back then, but I used to guesstamate my speed by the cars going down a stretch of US 1 and the intracoastal  in Tequesta.  You could see the cars going down the highway.  I always guesed about 45-50 mph's.

Not that I wanted too...I had to sell it due to the need for money after the two back to back hurricanes in '04...Thank you insurance company.     It was a hell of a boat and I still miss it today.

It was my understanding that Mr. Hoog (forgot his first name) wanted out of S. Florida and moved up to S. Carolina and started a boat company called Tri-Star.  Those boats  where more like todays bay boat with higher gunnels.  Not sure what happened to him or the line, but I remember seeing them advertised in FS for a couple of years after his move.

Here are some pics of when I was trying to sell it:


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

How common could the idea of those strakes that go all the way up be? Add some length, rework the sides...maybe...

Lake and Bay 20 Boca Grande


----------



## Nick_Nickolson (Feb 5, 2010)

I actually saw my old Hoog today.  The guy that bought it was having a yard sale and I pulled over and pretended to look at HER stuff. She had dolls al over it and sad to say she was in rough shape. He added a Bimini top and a couple of rod holders and it looked like it hadn't moved in quite some time. Brought a tear to my eye. :'(  If anybody is interested in it, give me a ring and I'd be more that happy to see if he wanted to sell it. Might need to re-power or re-do the lower unit. Motor had oil stains dripping down the skeg.


----------



## MBHouston (Sep 18, 2017)

My dad still owns a mid-80's Hoog 16 he bought new from Hoog. My pop owned a bait shop called Me and Dad's, or something along those lines in Homestead and sold a few Hoog boats there in the mid-80's. 

After 25 some-odd years, a crack formed in the hull after a particularly hard landing off a wave. He had a buddy completely tear down and rebuild the boat and repower it. I posted a few photos of my dad's boat after it was repowered and re-glassed on a Hoog Flickr group. I had forgotten about that Flickr group until I just googled "Hoog Boats" and stumbled across it.  https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

My brother-in-law had a 18 Hoog (I think it was an 18ft). That boat saw a ton of snook. It was a decent boat back in the day.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Bob Hoog made the originals down in Homestead. He never called them a flats boat but referred tot hem as a backcountry boat because they were heavy and drew more than others but they were an incredible smooth ride and ate the chop up like it was buttered bread


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

I had one of the Tri-Star’s that was built off the Hoog hull. That was an awesome boat for rougher seas. Poles straight but not as shallow as I needed.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Years ago we called the 18's "backcountry runners" since most were powered with a big motor and used much more like a bassboat than a flats boat. Very fast (with the biggest motor you could hang on one) with a great ride from all accounts.... Still a few around down at Flamingo (and similar places). This site is mostly about micros but the Hoogs I remember were all larger skiffs. At a distance they looked like lapstrake Hewes boats - but the big motor on the stern told a different story entirely....


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Years ago we called the 18's "backcountry runners" since most were powered with a big motor and used much more like a bassboat than a flats boat. Very fast (with the biggest motor you could hang on one) with a great ride from all accounts.... Still a few around down at Flamingo (and similar places). This site is mostly about micros but the Hoogs I remember were all larger skiffs. At a distance they looked like lapstrake Hewes boats - but the big motor on the stern told a different story entirely....


I can verify. My dad's Hoog will just about peel your eyelids back over your head with the throttle pegged. And if you want some manly arms, pole one around for a few hours!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

NADA also lists a 14' up to 23ft or so...


----------

